# Omega cal. 1480/1481, the forgotten movement?



## KringleKriss (Feb 25, 2011)

Omega cal. 1480/1481 is one of the few movements developped jointly by Omega and Tissot in the early 1970s. Omega produced the 17 (1480) and 21 jewel (1481) variants, while Tissot produced only 21 jewel variant under the designation 2481.

It is not a movement often talked about in this forum, but my understanding it was developped as a cheap alternative to the 56X/75X and 10xx series.

The technical data are as follows (from ranff):

*Omega 1481*

*Features*
automatic
sweep second
date: quickset by repeated pushing the crown

*Data*
11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm
H= 5.35mm
21 jewels
f = 21600 A/h
power reserve 46h

*Balance staff *U2480

*Stem *W2696

*Main spring / battery*
1.20 x 9.5 x 0.10mm
*Remarks*
1972-1980
equivalent to Tissot 2481

family:
1480: -
1481: date

*Example, year: signature; shock device*
1972: 34710146, Omega Watch Co, Swiss; Incabloc


According to the Omega vintage database it was installed into following models:


Reference
Collection
Name
Version
Year
166.0121
Genève
Stainless steel
1972
see details
166.0127
Genève
18K solid yellow gold
1972
see details
MD 162.0042
Genève
Gold-plated
1972
see details
MD 166.0098
Genève
Gold-plated
1971
see details
MD 166.0123
Genève
Gold-plated
1972
see details
ST 166.0098
Genève
Stainless steel
1971
see details
ST 166.0107
Genève
Dynamic I
Stainless steel
1972
see details
ST 166.0118
Genève
Stainless steel
1972
see details
ST 166.0119
Genève
Stainless steel
1972
see details
ST 166.0122
Genève
Stainless steel
1972
see details
ST 366.0823
Genève
Stainless steel
1972
see details


Having owned one for a short time, perhaps the most striking feature of this caliber is its date quickset mechanism which is operated by repeated pushing the crown in from the "0" position. Unfortunatelly, I've been told that a lever operating in this mechanism is prone to breakage.

Here are a couple of photos of the 1481 I owned, code named "stingray" for the perculiar shape of its case.















If you have some photos of the 1480/1481 powered Omegas, please join in.


----------



## M4tt (Jan 18, 2007)

The real irony is that it has the most lovely winding noise, a distinct 'zip' not unlike the JLC 889 (but a bit louder). This makes the winding noise on pretty well any other Omega calibre to the present day sound rough.

Frankly I'm not delighted that you have brought up the Tissot connection, because these are ridiculously under priced on ebay with this little gem of a movement and I suspect that is about to change.

I always think that, with the stepped bridges, they look rather a lot like the 2824:










Nice choice KK!


----------



## Andy K (Jan 13, 2010)

Nice write up! I REALLY like the case on your Geneve! I used to own a dress Geneve powered by a 1481. By your chart I THINK it was 166.0098. It kept very good time but I must confess that I wasn't a fan of the quickset feature. It seemed to work fine but for whatever reason I just didn't care for it.


----------



## KringleKriss (Feb 25, 2011)

Andy K said:


> Nice write up! I REALLY like the case on your Geneve! I used to own a dress Geneve powered by a 1481. By your chart I THINK it was 166.0098. It kept very good time but I must confess that I wasn't a fan of the quickset feature. It seemed to work fine but for whatever reason I just didn't care for it.


That case is really massive, but looks good on the wrist. There is also a variant with a rorarting berel that also looks nice. Also povered by 1481.


----------



## heist (Nov 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a list of the tissot models that this was fitted to?

I know it was fitted in some seastar watches, but does anyone have any more info?


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't really give you a list of models, but you can look for models fitted with the Tissot Cal. 2591 like this one:










I serviced this one a couple of years ago. It worked quite nice actually, and here is a video of the quick change date:






As noted I think they can be had for very good prices compared to the Omega versions.

Cheers, Al


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

they are very reliable movements


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I recently acquired a 1971 Omega Geneve in excellent original condition, which has the 1481 movement and over the last week it has been keeping pretty good time losing just 7 seconds per day. I was interested to find this thread to learn more about the movement.


----------



## aauringe (Apr 10, 2014)

I picked this one up a couple weeks ago. Still looking for a good leather band. I believe it is a 1480. I wasn't sure it was actually an omega movement until I was pointed here by members who replied to my post in the fake busters section. Good to know this is a normal thing to see inside an omega, and that it's a reliable movement.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

If you look in the top right hand corner of your first image showing the movement it actually says 1480. It looks like you probably got a really good deal on this watch but if you don't know anything about the history you should definitely get it serviced as soon as possible or at least assessed to see if a service is due.


----------



## aauringe (Apr 10, 2014)

Right! Yeah it is out getting serviced right now actually. I know next to nothing about omega's, this is my first one. (if it wasn't already obvious);-)


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a couple dozen near mint vintage watches but this is the one I wear every day. It doesn't scream look at me and keeps good time, while wearing an Omega is always a good feeling. There is no need to wind the watch unless it has stopped completely and in normal use it should run continuously if you wear it every day for a few hours. Mine is accurate to within 10 seconds per day, which is fine for every day use. 

The hands and dial on yours look fairly clean. The case could possibly do with a professional polish but then it should look very nice indeed. The price you paid is absurdly low for an Omega like this and clean ones are shooting up in value every year, so look after it and get it serviced every 3-5 years; then it should last you decades of daily use. Get yourself a nice leather strap and throw in an original Omega buckle for very little extra, which is always a nice touch. 

NB No vintage watch should be considered waterproof...


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

Still working beautifully with daily usage I recently sent the Cal 1481 Geneve to an Omega accredited repairer who assessed the watch and said everything was in exceptionally clean condition. He regulated it and it's now accurate to +1 second per day. Not bad for a 43 year old dress watch that was never intended to deliver chronometer levels of accuracy.


----------



## triplesticks (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm a little late on this thread but I have one that's pretty nice.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't recall ever seeing an Omega like this before. The styling looks 70s and the dial is unusual but reminds me a little of the Dynamics from that time. It's curious because it's not a Geneve or Seamaster and I wonder what market it was made for. It looks like Omega used this movement in more watches than I realised.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

Actually as a follow up I've just noticed it has identical hands to my Geneve from 1971 with a 1481 movement. The 1481 has a good engine in the sense that it requires very little use to keep running for an extended period. I imagine the 1480 is similar.


----------



## chard101 (Jan 20, 2015)

triplesticks said:


> I'm a little late on this thread but I have one that's pretty nice.


Wow, that a beauty, I've not seen one like that before. Exactly the style I like. I would really appreciate it if you could give me some details on the model / case no please?

It really reminds me of a Tissot PR-516. I've wanted to get one of those but I've not seen one at the right price.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I forgot to add that I have another watch with a 1481 movement. It's a Dynamic from 1973.


----------



## chard101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sgt_Bilko said:


> I forgot to add that I have another watch with a 1481 movement. It's a Dynamic from 1973.


Is that a second generation Dynamic, looking at the case styling? My very first Omega was a 1st generation Dynamic with the 565 movement. Since then I've been hooked.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

This is the only Dynamic I have and I purchased it mainly because the condition was so exceptional. I know the case is a little unusual but a watchmaker here on the forum looked it up and found it was all correct. According to the vintage watch database I believe it would be a 1st generation Dynamic. Yesterday I picked up a Constellation with a Cal 564, which is presumably very similar to your Dynamic with the 565. All those 56X movements were highly rated.

I've attached an image showing the model details and I can tell you it was on sale in 1973 for £175. The watch is affectively as new.


----------



## chard101 (Jan 20, 2015)

You watch is in stunning condition, a fine example. Also the case no you provided does match up with a description of that model. I think you have managed to obtain yourself a genuine NOS watch, something of a challenge these days.

I'm positive yours is a gen 2 Dynamic, before they became De Ville. Our cases are different. The crown on mine is more recessed and also your case is polished.

There is a cracking essay on this which can be found at http://www.mediafire.com/file/knazxmyqdzd/Omega%20Geneve%20Dynamic%20I%20.pdf which gives a lot of detail, I used it before I bought. Mine is a Model 166.0039, there is a good picture on page 9.

In case the link does not work I found it on the Omega Constellation Collectors blog, then search on the side for Dynamic.

Omega Constellation Collectors: Omega Geneve Dynamic I - Best-Seller of the 70s


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link on the Dynamic. I actually found that same file some time back. It's not the sort of watch I typically collect, though there has clearly been some interest in these 70s style watches recently.

The only reason I thought it might be a series 1 Dynamic is because I checked the database for this model number and it listed it as Dynamic 1.


----------



## chard101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ahhh, yes I see what you mean. Mine also comes up as a Dynamic 1, even though our cases designs are distinctly different. Not to mention the movements.

Maybe I should email them that essay!  I'm sure they would (not) really appreciate it.

I am a bit of a 70s fan, 1973 seems to have been the best year for me, in terms of my collection. 3 our of 5 are from that year old enough.

I would love to get my hands on a SM200 some day.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

It's weird isn't it but I seem to really like watches around 1966. Several of mine are from around that period. I think it's partly because that was the peak just before quartz arrived and the manufacturers started cost cutting. Some of those tuning fork watches from that period are pretty cool as well. I like hi-fi and have a 1962 Leak valve amplifier that would knock spots of most modern amplifiers for sound quality. Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

Sgt_Bilko said:


> It's weird isn't it but I seem to really like watches around 1966. Several of mine are from around that period. I think it's partly because that was the peak just before quartz arrived and the manufacturers started cost cutting. Some of those tuning fork watches from that period are pretty cool as well. I like hi-fi and have a 1962 Leak valve amplifier that would knock spots of most modern amplifiers for sound quality. Where did it all go wrong?


Hello all..and hate to jump in here...hope it's ok...I have this Omega watch..and would like a little info please...its a 1480, or at least it say that inside by the mainspring....it has alot of writing in the back plate...which from working on...and cleaning (as a hobby) some Elgins..Walthams ...is usually jewelers markings, which I know nothing about...This watch does not have any name on it on the dial like most do, like Geneves,,,, so any info would be helpful...some photos are here..

And how does this date setting mechanism work?....I push my stem or crown in..and it trys to move the date..but only half way....

Sorry for the poor pictures..my camera is not that great...

Thanks Kenny


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

On my 1481 Geneve I change the date by pushing the crown in fully so the date moves forward one day as the spring pushes back when its released. This may suggest your watch needs some adjustment if this isn't happening. I have heard it said that this date change mechanism is not reliable on the 1480/1481 but I see no real evidence of this and in normal use it rarely needs to be used. Certainly I've had no problems. 

Not all Omegas are labelled as Geneve or Seamaster etc and I have a few myself like that. That doesn't make them inferior watches though perhaps less collectible for some. I am a little puzzled why your one doesn't say Geneve purely because the shape and dial looks very much like a Geneve in other respects but there could be any number of legitimate reasons why this is the case. 

All those markings in the back would seem to indicate the watch has been serviced a few times over the years, which is a good thing and a look for the most recent date may tell you when it was last looked at. I imagine this watch could be a reliable runner given a clean and a service. The pictures didn't show the crown but otherwise it all looks pretty original.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

Well thank you very much...the crown DOES NOT have the Omega symbol on it...and that is the reason why I think the date function dont work..seems this crown might be larger, not allowing it to be pushed all the way in to click the date over..it goes right at half way, and the harder I push it...the more it wants to go...but afraid not to damage it..

And what do you think that $183, near the triangle, looking symbol is???

Thanks Kenny


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

OK it sounds like a botched repair at some stage so I guess you just have to decide if you want to keep the watch and how much you are willing to spend on it. There is no great difficulty finding the correct Omega crown and stem at little cost so I suspect the watchmaker who did this was probably not so clever.

Assuming you like the watch and want to keep it I would just look for a decent watchmaker who doesn't charge the earth and ask for an assessment on putting it right. That $183 symbol in the back could mean anything. The actual watch is not worth a fortune but given a clean and a nice leather strap I imagine it could look very nice. Given a service and repair it should last you at least ten years of regular use.

Personally I'm not a big fan of gold plate from an investment point of view but that doesn't mean it can't look fabulous on your wrist. As I type this I am wearing an 18ct gold Eternamatic from 1967 with a dark blue leather strap and the blue really makes the gold stand out.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*Wow..I can really see the difference in a well cleaned and kept (machine). Is it that hard to put the crown in..I have taken other watches apart..and the stem was released by a pin that you pulled back..with something like a needle...
And how do they really clean them..take them apart or is it a chemical clean without removing anything..Im sure this is an in depth answer for this one...he he..
There are two dots on the dial, that I dont know anything about...one at "10" till and the other at "20" after...do you know what they are there for?
Thanks...Kenny*


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

* I took the first picture off, and added a better photo...had a black leather band that I just thru on..for a temp...

This watch was bought two days ago..if you can believe it...in a store called Savers..which is a large thrift store in the NY long Island area....It was in a glass jar they put them in...with about 20 other generic watches ....that dont sell right away..so they put them all in that jar..and I seen it in there, and not knowing alot about Omega watches...but I knew it was an automatic..and it had a screw on back...that is all I went by...all of them cost...$12....

Kenny*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody who puts an Omega in a jar for $12 should be fired for outright stupidity. I imagine you could sell the movement alone as spares & repairs for ten times that amount. You have scored a bargain without a doubt and I guess you just have to decide whether you want to keep the watch or sell it.

I am not a watchmaker and my knowledge of how these things are cleaned is limited but I believe some strip the watches down piece by piece and use a chemical that strips away any dirt before re-assembling & oiling plus they usually change the mainspring and seal on the back as a minimum. If you look on Youtube I am sure you will find dozens of videos showing how watches are serviced. 

As for the crown and stem that is probably not a big job as long as you know the exact part needed, however when viewed as a complete job I'd honestly leave it to professional but ask for a price estimate first. Assuming the gold plate hasn't worn away in any places you might be surprised at how good the watch can look if given a proper clean and once regulated with the proper crown you'd have an Omega you can wear every day. The crystal can be cleaned easily enough and that alone would improve the look of the watch. No idea what those dots are on the dial.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*Thanks for the info...I just typed a whole paragraph and lost it..how do you get the message posted...if you loose..I see what it is auto saving it..so how do you do that..
Any how...not to change the subject have you heard of a Cartier auto...

Here is what it looks like...it has on the back "Ballon Bleu de Cartier"

I seem to have a thing for the automatics...

thanks Kenny*


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*I was told by someone that on the front dial the dots at 10 and 4 are from over-tightened screws from the movement...Is this possible????  I dont think so...I have worked on everything under the sun..and know...first off...especially on watches..that a screw is made only so long...and will NEVER go through the dial...and second thing is...there are NO screws that are inline with the marks on the dial..NONE...so where did they come from...or what are they. I dont really think that 7 jewelers worked on this watch, and did not repair this issue...does that seem right that they would not repair this fine watch if it was in fact screws that did this..

Kenny*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I really can't be sure why you have those dots but it could be some kind of surface damage due to humidity. The worst thing that can happen to a good watch is a bad watchmaker and it's clear from the crown alone that this watch was treated poorly at some stage. Most likely by a careless owner who then went for a cheap repair. It's possible this isn't even the original dial. 

That watch is probably over 40 years old now. Some watches of that age have been stored away and only used twice a year on special occasions, while others were used every day in all conditions until they broke. I keep hearing people say that it's impossible for a watch that age not to have patina on dial but I have two dozen watches from that period with immaculate original dials. It largely seems to depend on how they have been treated.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*It does in a way look like the dots are coming from the rear of the dial...but I cant see a screw doing that...and your right..it could be a different dial on it..I just cant see the dial being left like this..to me if you have a repair business and charge to do work on a watch I would think that it would be done right..or at least I hope so..meaning..the signatures on the back cover...proves...I would hope..that it was done by a (real) jeweler...right???
So what year do you think this watch was made..and how much back then would it have cost..just curious. serial number is :33383907 which is on the very small plastic covered little dot on the movement.
Now if I change this dial..for say a Geneve dial..I mean is this like counterfeiting this watch? I dont want that to be done..or should I just leave it like it is and do the complete clean and tune thing...

Thanks for you time..really I mean it...

Kenny*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

OK I checked the Omega vintage database using the number 166098 found inside the case back. Sometimes you have to fiddle about with the combinations but according to Omega that number should be a 1971 Geneve with a 1481 movement, not 1480... Look back a couple pages in this thread and you will see my correct one in stainless steel from that year. OMEGA Watches: Vintage Watches Database

When I first saw your one I thought it looked like Geneve but you seem to have a bit of a mishmash cobbled together from more than one watch unless somebody else can come up with a plausible explanation. We can't really know what has happened over 44 years but between the missing crown, mismatched dial and also the movement I think it's clear it's not all original. I found this information by typing in 166*98, which is a valid combination. The Geneve would have been an entry level dress watch and if I put mine next to my cherished Constellation for example I can see small differences in the quality of the finish but nevertheless the Geneve was a nice classic design from that period.

Regarding you other question about Cartier I have zero knowledge of the brand and you may have more luck asking elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Archer (Apr 23, 2009)

That Cartier is a fake - pretty clear just looking at it, but if you just Google "Cartier Ballon Bleu" and compare yours to what a real one looks like, you will see some very obvious differences.

The marks on your dial appear to correspond to the locations of the dial feet. I can only speculate but if the watch was dropped at some point and the dial feet sheared off the back of the dial, and were welded back on, these marks could have happened during this process. 

With regards to how a watch was repaired, remember there are 2 people involved in the repair process - the person doing the repairs and the owner of the watch. What is recommended by a repairer is not always agreed to by the customer, so it's quite possible that the damage to the dial was left because the person who owned the watch didn't want to pay for the job to be done properly...I know from personal experience this happens...

To be honest, this watch is not really valuable enough to pout a ton of money into, so likely it was a "just get it working" sort of job at the time.

Hope this helps.

Cheers, Al


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I think watches are a lot like cars and it's not always linked to the value of the item. Some find owners that lavish attention on them from day one and they look like new even after 40 years, while others are treated roughly. Once upon a time I bought an old camera as a present for a friend that was like new despite being 20 years old. A month later I couldn't believe how scratched up and generally abused it looked.

Getting back to the Omega in question I'd be inclined to sell it for spares and repairs, then put the money towards something else. You can look back at this watch as a good investment that enabled you to buy something better. I don't think it's economically viable to really fix this watch and it will never be fully original.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*But the parts are original just different parts from different watches right? Someone on here said the dots are from..or could be from, the welding or soldering of the dial "feet" because the watch was probley dropped and fixed..

Well I guess the more we check this watch out the less it is real..

So it looks like a 1480 movement...and Geneve case, with another or different dial..that has dots on it.*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

To me it looks like they are all genuine parts from that time. They just happen to be from different watch models so they are not a correct match. The original was probably broken or damaged at some point and parts were herded to make it work without worrying too much about the details as long as it was an Omega. Think of this like a Toyota that has a broken wing mirror so the owner goes to the scrap yard and picks up another Toyota wing mirror but it's for a different model. It may not look too bad, but it's not right. 

This is more common than you might imagine and luckily you only paid $12 whereas eBay is full of similar cases where frankenstein watches are sold on at inflated prices, very often deliberately, despite not being worth much.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*Check it out after I finally found my rouge ...I LIGHTLY cleaned it..man check this out..*


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*Oh, do you know what mm the crown is..I seen one for like $20 with the Omega emblem on it..and it was I think a 6.5mm????*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not sure of the exact crown size but I am sure that could be found out. You should do a search for a crown on a 1480 movement. $20 sounds about right and some are cheaper than that.

It certainly looks a lot better now and you seem to like the watch, so why not find a watchmaker then ask for a quote to fix the crown and give it a service? As long as you like it and enjoy wearing it that's all that matters. You could probably pick up a dial for a Geneve, but I'm not sure I'd bother.

The attached image shows a 9ct gold Omega from the same period that I picked up recently in excellent original condition. Not having Geneve on the dial hardly makes it a monster to look at.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*WOW...that is your watch? in your hand.??? man..what a beauty...well decision time for me...offered $90 usd for mine..now I am really in a spot..some things dont bother me about being 100% real and original..but in the case of a airplane, maybe some cars(like a Mazda RX8) I would be very picky..and you were SPOT on with the 10 times the money I paid..for being the value...I hate to say..I dont really have a job..that I wear a suite at....or go out as much as I should with my girl...like a real nice place to eat..I ashamed to say..but I still like automatics..its something about em...like my (and this is in NO WAY a comparison) swatch with a ETA 2840 movement..23 jewel's..and smooth..here is a pic..of it..

Kny*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I work from home in my tracksuit and go out with my wife about once a year. Basically I just work or walk the dog and my last holiday was in 1989, so having a few nice vintage watches is my only small diversion. That gold Omega I picked up last month was an absolute bargain but the picture was taken by the seller. It's perfectly possible to find very nice watches without spending a fortune but you have to be really picky and not just buy the first watch you see unless it only costs $12... 

You may remember that other gold watch I showed earlier in the thread. That was an Eterna who were the original company behind ETA, which you can see from the initials. Eterna has fallen from grace lately but it was a wildly successful company for many years that produced very fine watches and huge numbers of movements for other manufacturers. ETA movements are now controlled the Swatch group who incidentally own Omega as well. At the end of the day it's surprising how much of the Swiss watch industry is connected. 

Up to the age of 45 I only wore cheap digital watches and never really gave it much thought but I do now think every man should have at least one nice watch. It doesn't have to be gold, or new or even an Omega. Just something you can look at that makes you smile and provides a sense of timeless quality as opposed to cheap obsolescence. In a crazy modern world a good mechanical watch provides a sense of reassuring stability.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*I hear you 100%...the JUNK from china is overtaking America...and very fast...on eBay alone..go look for anything electronic..as in parts for electronics..like the old 2SC and 2SA series of transistors...you cant find one..that can be bought in America...all are taken...or they have to sell you 1000 of them..or be government or Military..to sell to ya...almost ALL of the parts on ebay come from china, hong kong..etc..far east..and I tried to buy parts..and the parts were 2$ and shipping was 40$, no joke..

I really did not know Omega was owned by ETA..wow..its strange how I got two watches from, in a way, the same owner..besides all the Rolex's and Cartier's out there..and upper end watches..which ONE would you own, if you had $1,000- $10,000 to invest..show me a picture of "THE ONE" you would buy..

And I on purpose spelled china, and hong kong in lower case..and I hope you are not from that area..would not want to insult anyone..it just REALLY makes me mad..that America has sold itself OUT...I might take the $90 for this one..BUT...will one day remember all of this talk on here..about times gone by..and your right..when you wear something.,,,or drive something from the past..say like 1950's-1980, it does make you feel better to have it ...and know that you probley, are the only one..in the entire restaurant your eating at has a watch from that era..maybe standing on a street corner in Manhattan you would be the only one tooo......................
I live in the very center of Long Island NY...shirley that is..the town..and I DON'T FIT IN...cause Im a hillbilly from Savannah GA...it is very hard to talk to these people...they were just not raised the same way I was...or they were..and choose not to have morals..or any thing nice about them...it has been one of them days, and I had to say this..

KENNY

*


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*I just sold the rest of the lot from the 12$ jar..for $20...and could sell the swatch for another $20...which would be half of what I would get for the Omega...it's kinda about the money...like everything seems to be..but this one, for some reason is holding me back from selling it..I keep looking at it thinking...how long will it be ..or WILL IT BE EVER, before I can own another REAL watch like this...and pay 12$...for IT...and really for the ones I just sold..I paid a NEGATIVE 8$...he he..
*


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*I dont know if they like hot linking on here to ebay..at least that is what I call it..but check this out if you have time..I like this Omega.ebay Item #281644987087 it's a bumper...wow there are millions of these Omega's......so how many Omega's were made,,,,do you think...

KNY*


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*You ever seen on youtube how they make a "Patek Philippe" completely unbelievable..they have a balloon thing...that has the dial numbers..or charaters on it..and it must be like wet paint...the dial is down on a tray..then the balloon comes down and touches the dial..leaving the ink on the dial face..unreal..

I hope we didnt run the other people off of here..that started this thread...

KNY*


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*Now check out this Wittnauer Geneve...not an automatic..but it was GIVEN to me..by a friend...that I will remember for ever....*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

That looks like a nice vintage watch you can wear with pride. It was a very respectable US watchmaker with close links to Longines. At a guess 1950s. Nothing wrong with a manual wind watch either. They are cheaper to service and there is less to go wrong.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*I dont know...it just a thing with me..auto's are unique..to me...just like you can drive a regular car everyday..but sometime..you want a Mazda RX8 to drive..*


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

Give the manual wind a chance. There is something very nice about winding a watch at the same time every day. You depend on the watch and watch depends on you. It's a moment of contemplation and allows you to tap into that sense of timelessness mentioned previously. 

Always hold a watch in your hand when winding because leaving it on your wrist exerts too much pressure on the crown and stem when winding. Do not wind too quickly without thought or consideration because it can cause the movement to jam if you wind like a maniac, so just take your time in a sensible manner. For best accuracy wind the watch at the same time. It's a nice little ritual to start the day and in sense manual winds are less work than an automatic because once set they can run for a day even if you take them off, whereas an automatic generally needs to be kept on the wrist for several hours to remain wound. 

This particular watch also has a US heritage that should appeal to you. US watchmaking is no longer what it was but at one time it produced some very good watches. Actually you should check out the tuning fork watches that were started by Bulova and then licensed to all the Swiss makers. Tuning fork watches use a battery to drive a mechanical movement with quartz like accuracy and if you put them near your ear they make a humming sound. They are cheap to service and the second hand sweep is smooth as silk.


----------



## Kennynva (Mar 29, 2015)

*Hi..havent been around in a while...just wanted to say hi...who makes the tuning fork watches..that are good mechanically????

Hey have you seen or heard of a brand of watches named "Krug-Baumen" I have a Sportsmaster Chronograph model # 7186G I dont know if it's real or not...thought you might know of someone on the site that would help with it...

Kenny*


----------



## dennis c (Apr 15, 2015)

hi, i have a lanco airvac6000 which uses a tissot 794 and also photo of jaquet girard 784-2 movt same family different specs


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

Very nice thread about this movement. Anyone can point me to where could get a 166098 ss case set for a 1481?


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I found that my Tissot is also fitted with this movement. Discovered the quick set date by accident!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Skv said:


> I found that my Tissot is also fitted with this movement. Discovered the quick set date by accident!


superb watch for sure


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi all, very interesting reading this thread. I'm looking at an Omega Geneve with caliber 1481. 
It's similar to that shown by Sgt_Bilko on this thread. 
The model number is 160098. with the cal. 1481 Does it look genuine?

The dial looks clean and it has the omega logo on the crown. No signatures on the case back.
Here's some of the seller's pictures of the inside case back and movement. From what I've been able to compare it with I can't see anything wrong other than the embossing of 'swiss' in the case back is untidy (the 'w in 'swiss' looks crooked). though I'm a novice still at this.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

This was actually my first vintage watch and I've never seen it with the case back removed, but I know it's a ref 168.098. It's not a model of Omega that I would expect to be faked very much, but the embossing inside the case back, does look a little odd. No writing may also indicate the watch has never have been serviced, but the screw heads show small signs of wear. Do you know the serial number of the movement? I believe this model was only on sale for a couple of years around the early 70s. 

This is not a watch I am currently wearing, but in many ways it's the most practical watch in my collection. For a year or so I wore it every day with no problems at all, keeping good time and it never needed to be wound, while changing the date is rather clever. A friend of mine who is rather wealthy owns a flashy Patek, but has a Geneve like this as his daily wearer.

It would be good if you had better detailed images so we could look closer, but the lugs look a bit polished. I can't see anything wrong with the dial and hands.


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks. I noticed one thing after posting. The logo on the dial isn't exactly like yours. It's not a raised logo, but flat, in black, similar to the one in an earlier post where there's problems with the crown. Does that in itself mean it's not authentic or did Omega use both type of logo for this model in the 70's? 
Sorry about the low resolution photos. It's what the seller has posted. The serial number is difficult to see but it's supposed to be from the 1970's.
BTW, what does the LL on the bottom of the inside case mean? 
Here's another picture showing the dial:


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

OK that's more telling with the cleaner image. It doesn't have the raised logo and I'm pretty sure it's a redial. Look at the writing of Geneve and it all looks a bit hand done. Personally I'd give this one a miss.

I just snapped a quick image of mine with the smartphone so you can see the difference.


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks. I see what you mean by the text. The automatic writing also looks different. I will give it a miss.
What of the LL marking? Any idea.

I actually see the non-raised logo on a few of that year only different caliber from chrono24 site, so I'm not sure if that alone can be a criteria. Would be good to know.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

I also noticed that several of the second markers on that dial look oddly spaced or at a slight angle, so all in all it doesn't quite up. I'd say it's an Omega for sure, but not in original condition. Definitely some Omega dials have a raised logo and others not, but I would expect all watches to follow a standard for their model reference. 

I've never actually seen mine with the case back off, but I sent it to an Omega accredited watchmaker shortly after purchase, who simply said the movement was exceptionally clean and everything checked out. He then sent it back, saying it didn't need a service or any work, but it came from a long established dealer in the UK who check out all their watches before going on sale. 

I have no idea what LL stands for, but may be an indication of whoever made the case. Not all cases are made by Omega themselves and a good example might be Dennison who made cases for Omega.


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Very interesting. Good picking up on the subtleties which I hope with experience I can also pick up more easily.
You're right, it would be expected to have a standard for the same model. I see that caliber is difficult to find many of to check for examples.
What about this one? If I can ask your opinion again. Anything obvious from the dial alone? It has 1481 caliber also.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

The dial on this looks better, but I'm not convinced this one is right either. The bottom of the M in Omega dips at the centre, so it sits beneath the other sides of the letter, which I gather is correct from that period, but the font looks a bit too smooth without the characteristic edges I would expect to see. I can't be 100% sure though and I always find the vintage section of the Omega forums is good for this sort of thing. You are absolutely right to be cautious and seek advice before making a purchase.


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

I wonder if it's the resolution picture. There is a hint of the correct font, but not as plain as in yours. Well spotted. I will post on the vintage form and see what they say. Thanks so much for your opinion so far. I feel I want to own this movement from the insights on this thread.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

You may well be right about the resolution of the image not showing the font precisely and it bugs me that many sellers are casual about the quality of the images they post. As a rule of thumb if it's soft or blurry stay clear, because it's often a ruse to hide defects. These days, even a cheap mobile phone like mine is quite capable of producing sharp images in normal daylight and with digital you can check the results instantly. 

The Cal 1481 isn't one of the better known movements like the 564 for example, but in practical terms I really can't knock it. It's proven to be reliable and keeps good time. Having said that it's hard to find a really bad Omega movement from that time. If you are happy with a manual wind the 600 series were all pretty bullet proof for reliability. There was something of a decline in quality during the 1970s as the quartz crisis struck, so in many ways the mid to late 60s was the pinnacle for Omega.


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

I couldn't agree more about blurry images and lack of info. That's nice insight you mention about the 60's for Omega and really good to know of the reliability of the 1481. I'd like to get an omega seamaster also at some point.


----------



## Sgt_Bilko (Oct 29, 2013)

Buddy2 said:


> I couldn't agree more about blurry images and lack of info. That's nice insight you mention about the 60's for Omega and really good to know of the reliability of the 1481. I'd like to get an omega seamaster also at some point.


Seamasters are nice. Indeed some are really nice, but if you really want something special, look for a mid to late 60s Constellation. Prices are shooting up, but occasionally you find a decent one one for not much more than a Geneve or Seamaster. Constellations from that period are remarkably good watches with amazing build quality and attention to detail. The Geneve is a fine watch that should serve you well, but for shear style and quality the Constellations are on a different level.


----------



## Buddy2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Good to know.Thanks.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

So, I know this thread has been laying dormant for years but I have just acquired a tissot PR516 from 1971. It has the tissot cal 784-2 which I believe is the same or very similar movement to the 1481. The seamaster and geneve came out in a very similar case as the tissot too. To me the tissot have a nicer handset.




























It looks like a workhorse movement. It’s not designed to be pretty but it runs well and I am happy with it.


----------

